# المهندس الصناعي ... مهندس بسبع أرواح!



## نورالندى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*(من هو المهندس الصناعي؟ و ما الذي يميزه عن باقي المهندسين؟)

إذا نظرت إلى التعريف الرسمي للهندسة الصناعية والذي ينص على أن: " الهندسة الصناعية هي المجال الهندسي الذي يهتم باستخدام الرياضيات والعلوم المختلفة لتصميم ودراسة وتحليل وتطوير النظم التي تحتوي على آلات أو معدات ومواد وبشر بما يضمن أفضل أداء لهذه النظم وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة". فأن أول ما سيخطر في بالك هو : حسناً ولكن ألا يوجد تخصصات ومهن أخرى تهتم بهذه الجوانب؟ 
فمثلاً، فروع الهندسة التقليدية مثل الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والمدنية تهتم بدراسة الآلات والمعدات والمواد، والعلوم الاقتصادية والإدارية تهتم كذلك بالاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المالية والبشرية، والعلوم النفسية والاجتماعية تهتم بالجانب البشري .
فبماذا تختلف الهندسة الصناعية عن هذه المجالات؟

مهنة المهندس الصناعي ظهرت لتعبئة الفجوة بين هذه المجالات المختلفة. فلو نظرنا إلى التخصصات الهندسة المختلفة ( والتي تعتبر علوم تطبيقية) سنجد أنها تهتم بجانب تصميم وعمل الآلات والمعدات دون أن تأخذ في اعتبارها طبيعة البشر الذين سيشغلون هذه المعدات وتكاليف تصنيعها وتشغيلها. وفي الجانب الأخر ( العلوم الإنسانية: اقتصاد، إدارة..الخ) فإنها تهتم بتكاليف تشغيل المعدات والآلات وكيفية استغلالها الاستغلال الأمثل دون معرفة فنية عن كيفية عملها ومما تتكون. 
المهندس الصناعي ظهر ليغطي هذه الفجوة بين العلوم الهندسة التطبيقية والعلوم الإنسانية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.
المهندس الصناعي يتم تدريبه على جميع أساسيات ومهارات الهندسة التقليدية من رياضيات وفيزياء وعلوم مواد وميكانيكا ...الخ، وكذلك يتم تدريسه مجموعة من مفاهيم ومهارات العلوم الإنسانية مثل الاقتصاد والإدارة وعلم النفس ...الخ. ويتم كذلك تزويده بمجموعة من التقنيات والأساليب ( مثل بحوث العمليات و الهندسة البشرية، والإحصاء التطبيقي وغيرها) التي تساعده على ربط هذه المجالات ببعضها والتعامل معها كوحدة واحدة متكاملة.
فالمهندس الصناعي يمكن اعتباره مهندس ذو خلفية إدارية.
أو كمدير ذو خلفية علمية هندسية.
وبذلك، فان المهندس الصناعي يعمل كمترجم بين الإدارة(الأمور المالية) والهندسة ( الأمور الفنية).

لتوضيح ذلك ...مثلاً إذا حدث عطل في آلة ما فان المهندس الكهربائي أو الميكانيكي سيهتم بكيفية تصليح هذا العطل دون اهتمام بالزمن اللازم لذلك وتكلفة قطع الغيار اللازمة. وإذا حاول شرح طبيعة العطل وما يحتاجه للإدارة ، فان الإدارة في أغلب الأحوال لن تفهم شئ مما يقوله (بمصطلحاته الهندسية الفنية). وإذا حاولت الإدارة أن تخبر المهندس عما سيكلفه توقف الآلة ومقدار العجز والتأخير في الإنتاج، فانه في أغلب الأحوال لن يستوعب شئ من المصطلحات المالية والاقتصادية المستخدمة.
المهندس الصناعي يمكنه فهم طبيعة العطل ( بخلفيته الهندسية يمكنه فهم المصطلحات الهندسية المستخدمة والأجزاء المختلفة للآلة وكيفية عملها) وسيعرف في نفس الوقت ما يترتب على توقف الآلة من مصاريف وعجز في الإنتاج ( بخلفيته الاقتصادية والإدارية).
إذا يمكننا أن نقول أن الهندسة الصناعية ظهرت لتكملة التخصصات الهندسية التقليدية وتغطية الجوانب المهملة فيها وربطها بالجوانب الاقتصادية والإنسانية.

الهندسة الصناعية هي التخصص الوحيد الذي يؤهل حامله لقراءة وفهم التقارير الفنية (كتالوج آلة أو قائمة قطع غيار) وفي نفس الوقت قراءة وفهم التقارير المالية المختلفة ( مثل قائمة دخل أو قائمة مركز مالي) مع القدرة على الربط بينها.
المهندس الصناعي تم إعداده بطريقة منهجية علمية لرؤية الصورة العامة والكاملة (الكبيرة) للنظام ككل وربط عناصرها المختلفة ( المواد والمعدات والبشر) بما يضمن أفضل أداء لها. 

لزيادة التوضيح سنأخذ المثال التالي: لو فرضنا أن شركة ما تريد نقل إنتاجها من موقع الإنتاج في منطقة أو مدينة معينة إلى مناطق توزيعه في أكثر من منطقة أو مدينة أخرى. لو عرضت هذه المشكلة على مهندس تقليدي فانه قد يقوم بدراستها وحلها بالتخمين وبالتجربة والخطأ إلى أن يصل إلى حل مقبول لها.
لكن لو عرضت على مهندس صناعي فأنه سيحلها بطريقة مثالية تضمن وصول المواد في أقصر وقت وبأقل تكلفة وبأقصر طريق. لماذا؟ لأنه درب على ذلك ويمكنه حلها باستخدام معادلات رياضية وأساليب إحصائية لا يعرفها المهندس التقليدي ( الذي لم يدرس أي مقرر إحصائي في أغلب الأحوال). 

ومن أهم ما يميز المهندس الصناعي مجال عمله الواسع وقدرته على الاستمرار والعمل في إي مجال ( مثل القط له سبعة أرواح!). فالمجال الواسع للمهارات التي يتقنها تؤهله للعمل في إي مجال صناعي سواء كان إنتاجي أو خدمي ( من المصنع الذي ينتج سلعة ملموسة إلى الفنادق والمطارات التي تنتج وتقدم سلع غير ملموسة).
وفي داخل الشركة أو المصنع بينما تقتصر رؤية المهندس التقليدي على القسم الفني الذي يعمل فيه وأقصى ترقية ممكن أن يصل لها هي رئاسة هذا القسم. فان رؤية المهندس الصناعي تشمل كامل الشركة أو المصنع ويمكن أن يصل إلى أعلى المناصب الإدارية في الشركة لأنه يمتلك المهارات اللازمة لذلك.

وفي السنوات الأخيرة توسع التخصص بشكل كبير ليضم المزيد من المهارات والمجالات مثل الإدارة اللوجيستية ، وإدارة الجودة الشاملة ، والترابط بين الإنسان والحاسب...الخ. مما زاد مجالات عمل المهندس الصناعي ( ليصبح لديه أرواح أكثر من القط!)*


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير
أعتقد أنني فهمت الهندسة الصناعية كثيرا بعد هذا الشرح الممتع
شكرا لك


----------



## ALSROUJI (4 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام جدا رائع


----------



## علي ابو محمود (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم ,أنا طالب سنة اولى هندسة صناعية وأصبحت متفائل بمستقبل أفضل إن شاء الله بعد هذا الشرح الرائع ,مشكور وبانتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك.


----------



## رضوان الراشدي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

_مشكورون _
_اعلى هذا الموضوع _
_الاكثر من رائع_​


----------



## eng_5haled (12 أكتوبر 2011)

اخت نور يسلمو ع الطرح الجميل .


----------



## MoH`~` (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ألفّ شكر لك مهندسة : نور .
أنا بإذن الله قريباً أرغب بالسفر لـ كندا , لدراسة هذا التخصص وأريد معلومات أكثثر عنه , خصوصاً من الطلبة بهذا القسم . 
أتمنى مراسلتي عبر الخاص .


----------



## Abu Maan (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الهندسة الصناعية هي المستقبل


----------



## issaaa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الممتاز للموضوع


----------



## Ryaheen (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرآ على هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## korzaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

كلام جدا رائع


----------



## korzaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*1*

كلام جدا رائع


----------



## علي المكصوصي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

باركــــــــــــــ الله بجهودكم المتميزة وانتم تضعوا جوابا " لسؤال مهم جدا " الهندسة الصناعية علم كبير ومهم ويجب على الجميع معرفة ابعاده الحقيقية ـــــــــــ


----------



## muhammad mukhtar (8 فبراير 2012)

الهندسة الصناعية ميزتها للى كان كاره انه يدخل هندسه
و فيها تشغيل دماغ جامد جدا


----------



## muhammad mukhtar (8 فبراير 2012)

:77:
شرح جامد و مبسط والله لمعنى الهندسة الصناعية


----------

